

New Social Polling Startup - jubbam
http://www.polladium.com/

======
billyc3
Cool idea for a Website. I like that I can add this to my blog and my theme
for my website sticks throughout the visit on polladium.com. I also like that
my polls can make it on the homepage of polladium.com to increase exposure to
my blog. The theme support could be better. I'm also still a bit confused on
how it all comes together, but I'll poke around a bit more.

Tell your friend, nice job so far, but work on simplifying the site. It has a
lot of potential, but people won't stick around if they don't get it within 10
seconds.

------
jubbam
I'm a long time reader/lurker, first time submitter. My friend created a
startup and I thought I'd help him out by posting it on Hacker News for some
feedback.

His website is called polladium.com and it borrows features from the social
aspects of Twitter and the core of Reddit to define social polling. Please
take a look and let him know what you think. Comments, suggestions, likes,
dislike?

